

An Interview With Raspberry Pi Founder Eben Upton - eguizzo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/podcast/geek-life/hands-on/arduinos-playmate#.T49f0nxT9rw.hackernews

======
bprater
The interviewer says something about the board having WiFi. Last I heard, it
doesn't ship with WiFi on-board. Which is accurate?

~~~
grannyg00se
I think you can get WiFi with a USB dongle. It's not onboard.

------
tonylemesmer
Kind of odd that the project was intended to be used by kids but he was
surprised that kids were buying on day one. Benefit of hindsight maybe. The
FCC approval thing is a bit of a slip up, especially for a company director of
a large semiconductor designer.

